# Need help 27" Tires 14" Rims & Offset



## Cleod99 (Sep 18, 2012)

Newbie, i have a 2006 Kawsaki Brute Force 750, i am looking at putting 14" rims on, it should have a 4x110 with a 5 + 2 offset but i am looking at putting 2 + 5 offset will this work? my tires will be a 27 9x14 & 11 x 14 MUdlite XTR

please let me know, thank you


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

The 2+5 offset will work, but its gonna make you pretty wide. I personally like the wide stance in the mud and deep water, but judging by your choice of tire it sounds like you may be more into trail riding.....I can tell you it will be a little harder to steer with the added width, but still very managable.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Agreed. I had them on my brute and loved them. But we should have several threads on the topic already floating around...


----------



## Cleod99 (Sep 18, 2012)

filthyredneck said:


> The 2+5 offset will work, but its gonna make you pretty wide. I personally like the wide stance in the mud and deep water, but judging by your choice of tire it sounds like you may be more into trail riding.....I can tell you it will be a little harder to steer with the added width, but still very managable.


 
i am okay with being wide, i can get the tires for 500.00 Bran New the rims for 200.00 bran new, i would say i will be doing 60 trail 40 mud? i just wanted to make sure there wouldnt be any complications im okay with the wide stance i may add extended fenders if need be,


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You might not like them as much then, depending on how tight the trails are.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

A lot of trails up here heve post and gates to go through to keep the trucks out. There is usually ony 2 or 3 inches each side to spare.


----------



## Cleod99 (Sep 18, 2012)

I have decied to go with the 14" M7 Trooper Rim 2+5 Offset With Mudlite XTR 27" 9x14 & 11x14 i dont do much wheeling so will see how it goes, if i run into some problems i will learn my lesson and try a diff approch, i am paying 720.00 for bran new tires and rims which shows i should be paying 1400.00 new


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I love the 2+5 troopers, used to run them on my brute in 12". Be sure to post up some pics, heres mine 


"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Cleod99 (Sep 18, 2012)

here are the pics with a bigger offset, my original rims didnt come so i had to order these


----------



## cookgio (May 1, 2012)

yup thats wide make sure you keep an eye on your beads those tires are poppers looks good tho.


----------



## Cleod99 (Sep 18, 2012)

cookgio said:


> yup thats wide make sure you keep an eye on your beads those tires are poppers looks good tho.


Why Do You Say That?


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

They pop off the bead is what he is saying I think. With those tires u should also carry a plugs and air pump from my experience with them.


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

Are those rear rims 8" wide? My XTR's dont have that crown. Mine have more of a flat footprint


----------



## Cleod99 (Sep 18, 2012)

brutemike said:


> They pop off the bead is what he is saying I think. With those tires u should also carry a plugs and air pump from my experience with them.


whats he running for air? and yes always carry plugs and pump, you never know


----------



## Cleod99 (Sep 18, 2012)

Injected said:


> Are those rear rims 8" wide? My XTR's dont have that crown. Mine have more of a flat footprint


yes they are 8" all around, i just wished i put 10 tires on the fronts and not 9


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

what tire pressure are you running? They look like they are over inflated


----------



## Cleod99 (Sep 18, 2012)

Injected said:


> what tire pressure are you running? They look like they are over inflated


 
they were over inflated in that picture, i just bolted them on and wanted to get pics before it got to dark, i belive they were at 16 there, i will be running them at 8 PSI


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Welcome to the wide club.....Thes are pics with my quad lowered,which I hav'nt worked up the nads to take her out like this on the rocky Pa. trails. Lowered is 9" clearance front and 11" back - add 2" to those measurements for my normal setup.


----------



## Cleod99 (Sep 18, 2012)

dman66 said:


> Welcome to the wide club.....Thes are pics with my quad lowered,which I hav'nt worked up the nads to take her out like this on the rocky Pa. trails. Lowered is 9" clearance front and 11" back - add 2" to those measurements for my normal setup.


 
thank you


----------

